# fuzzy cobweb looking fungus



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

My 18" exo cube/azureus tank has a piece of drift wood going diagonally upward toards the water feature which is another piece of wood (dont know what type of wood). A fuzzy cobweb like fungus began to grow on it a couple weeks ago and it is spreading rapidly. My creeping fig isnt doing as well as before and I think it is because of the fungus growing by it. I posted a few pics(crappy ones). Should I take out the wood and clean it up? If so, how do I go about making sure I get rid of it all? Boiling it? I have a feeling it will come back becuase fungi release spores right? I dont know what to do because this stuff is all over the place! Oh yea my male azureus likes to be in the spot light so I thought I'd show a pic of him as well  ... all are from today...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like you have spider mites


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

probably not spider mites. they like it hot and dry. looks like some kind of fungus. I have something similar growing on a piece of wood right now myself. Might go away on its own, might not. If not, remove the wood or try wiping it off. Maybe covering it with moss will deprive it of oxygen and at least make it lok better. Once removed, boiling or alcohol should work, but if the wood is prone to rot it will be back


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

It's a fungus. I've had it (or a very similar fungus) in my tank on a piece of wood and covering some moss, but it went away after a month or so. Don't worry!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Probably not spider mites... especially not by a water feature.

Just some mold - it'll go away... You can wipe it away for now - but it's a normal part of the tank cycling.  It happens to many many many people. Do a search for "webs" and you'll find some good info. (and a whole lot of people yelling "SPIDER MITESSSSS!!!!!!!!"  )


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

definitely not spider mites. This happens when you put new wood in to a moist environment. The tank has to establish itself. So don't worry it's not harmful and it will eventually go away. This has happened to myself a few times. As for the fig I would assume it's something else if it's not doing well. The fungus would not inhibit a plant like that.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

i did a search on fuzzy fungus and similar terms and got nothing but i ill try "webs"

the wood is by no means new, tank has been going strong for probably 6 months at the very least, probably more but is well established... i will try wiping it off and see if it settles down a bit


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

even if the tank is established it can happen. It's really nothing to be worried about.


----------

